# moving within Mexico



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

any ideas how to move household goods from Puerto Vallarta to Baja Mexico Cannot find any moving companies that do this.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

1. Check with JRinPV, who posts infrequently on this forum, and who can be found HERE.

2. You may have to notify INM of your change of address, depending upon your visa/permission to be in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You do need to notify INM within 30 days of your move; at the office nearest your new address.
The move is an awkward one, because it would require a very expensive ferry trip by the mover, with little chance of a return load. Otherwise, a long drive over the top of the Sea of Cortez.
Are you moving to Baja Norte or Baja Sur? In either case, a small load is probably not economically attractive to a mover. If that is the case, you might consider flying to your new state, BN or BS, and buying a van or truck of suitable size to make the move yourself. Once moved, sell it and probably lose only a small amount. That could be your most economical approach.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*move*



RVGRINGO said:


> You do need to notify INM within 30 days of your move; at the office nearest your new address.
> The move is an awkward one, because it would require a very expensive ferry trip by the mover, with little chance of a return load. Otherwise, a long drive over the top of the Sea of Cortez.
> Are you moving to Baja Norte or Baja Sur? In either case, a small load is probably not economically attractive to a mover. If that is the case, you might consider flying to your new state, BN or BS, and buying a van or truck of suitable size to make the move yourself. Once moved, sell it and probably lose only a small amount. That could be your most economical approach.



do I reply here ?' Baja Sur ?? Rosarita...I just applied for my permanent residency , handed in my FM3 Monday so waiting...and wont get in back fro another month or so. Could take my stuff to La. and then drive over ??? ..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Baja California Sur (South) is a separate state, with La Paz as its capital.
Rosarito is in Baja California Norte (North) and the capital is Tijuana.
If you can simply take your goods with you to Los Angeles, that might be the easiest solution. After all, Rosarito is a tourist strip catering to Southern California, USA, because it is so close to the border.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*thanks*

that seems to be the way to go although must check how much extra luggage would be.. Have to take my clothes for sure bu tmight have to leave everything else.??. Also could bus to Guadalajara then fly the rest of the way.... Actually one can get to Baja if they cross over from Arizona and not the ferry the other way.. Thx. for all your help.. somethings are just what they are and we can look for options but there may not be many...I had a U-Pack from San Miguel to Puerto Vallarta and they took all my things on the bus and delivered to the door. so simple, but this one a little tricky..The problem is buying all that stuff again like, silverware, glasses, bedding, etc..ugh..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that you do, indeed, have a very small amount. As that is the case, you might as well make it even smaller by having a garage/yard sale or “subasta“ to get rid of as much as possible. The remainder could go as excess baggage, if necessary, or even be shipped by Estafeta, etc. Either way, it will be expensive; maybe not worth shipping at all. 
Have a good trip.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*question*

estafeta ??


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

When do you plan to move?


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*Move*

As soon as i get my permanent residency back..August I hope.. I was told i is taking two months.. Thanks for all your time.. people like you make the Forum great !! I have got so much help in less then an hour !! Kudos..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Baja California Sur (South) is a separate state, with La Paz as its capital.
> Rosarito is in Baja California Norte (North) and the capital is Tijuana.
> If you can simply take your goods with you to Los Angeles, that might be the easiest solution. After all, Rosarito is a tourist strip catering to Southern California, USA, because it is so close to the border.



Actually there are 2 states on the peninsula, Baja Califorina and Baja California Sur....
Baja California's capitol is Mexicali not Tijuana.......


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I moved from Playa del Carmen to Chapala using Estafeta. I had about 20 large plastic tote boxes. It was extremely reasonable. If I remember right it cost about 300 pesos per box.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> Actually there are 2 states on the peninsula, Baja Califorina and Baja California Sur....
> Baja California's capitol is Mexicali not Tijuana.......


Thanks for the correction. I am aware that there is a consulate in Tijuana and just assumed that it was the capital....wrongly, it seems. My appologies to Mexicali.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> I moved from Playa del Carmen to Chapala using Estafeta. I had about 20 large plastic tote boxes. It was extremely reasonable. If I remember right it cost about 300 pesos per box.


where do i find Estafeta..they could ship from Pv to Rosarita..is it air, frieght, what ??


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Estafeta is Mexico's UPS. They can ship from their office in PV right to your door in Rosarita. They offer tracking, insurance coverage and expedited service. You can check for a location near you at Estafeta Mexicana S.A. de C.V.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Estafeta is an international package & messenger service, similar to UPS or FedEx.
Which of the Puerto Vallarta locations is most convenient for you? (These are also instant Google hits):

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Zona Hotelera Norte
Boulevard Francisco Medina Ascencio #2550 Colonia Zona Hotelera Norte
48333 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 20 91 447

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Versalles
Viena No. 369 Colonia Versalles
48310 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 22 20 994

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Centro
Boulevard Francisco Medina Ascencio #2180 Locales 7 y de 8 Colonia Centro
48333 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 22 49 434

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Olímpica
Boulevard Francisco Medina Ascencio #1834 Colonia Olímpica
48330 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 22 32 700

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Plaza Marina
Carretera Aeropuerto Km 7.5 Locales G 28 y de 29 Colonia Plaza Marina
48354 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 22 10 013

Estafeta Puerto Vallarta - Emiliano Zapata
Ignacio L. Vallarta No. 130 Local 3 Colonia Emiliano Zapata
48380 Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Tel: (322) 222 22 52


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*move*

that is so helpful, I think the one address is Mailbox place.. Thanks so much for that..great advice..


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*Rosarita Beach*

With my more searching I just discovered that the weather in Roasarita Beach can be very cold. That might be a problem since I have been living in Puerto Vallarta and Hawaii where the weather is hot....Just wondering if anyone there made the switch and if it was not a problem. Other then the weather, it sounds like a nice place to live..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

islandlady11 said:


> With my more searching I just discovered that the weather in Roasarita Beach can be very cold. That might be a problem since I have been living in Puerto Vallarta and Hawaii where the weather is hot....Just wondering if anyone there made the switch and if it was not a problem. Other then the weather, it sounds like a nice place to live..


You might want to put in "Rosarito Noticias" in Google Mx. and read about all the crime going on there recently along with the pólice that are almost useless and somewhat corrupt at the moment.

2014-05-04 - Balacera en Rosarito deja hombre herido


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh, Oh! You are correct about the weather in Rosarito. It can, and does, have cold, damp and foggy mornings, just like much of the California coast in the USA. Usually, the fog lifts at 11:30 AM, but I found that climate depressing. You will need heat to knock off the chill and dampness, especially in the winter months, but frequently at other times. Rosarito is a touisty strip, not all that attractive, and many of the expat homes are weekend places for the nearby US crowd. I suspect prices to reflect that.
You might prefer La Paz, capital of Baja California Sur, with seaside ambiance, other expats, good restaurants, beaches, sailing, etc., in a desert climate similar to Tucson. You might enjoy that more than the summers in PV, because it will be much less humid. 
I suggest that you study the climates of both places for the entire year. You can do that online and even compare the results with a similar search for PV. Compare high, low and average temperatures, humidity and wind speeds, along with services and ambiance. Google, Google Earth and other sites will be a big help in taking a peek. As the summer is approaching, you might want to fly over and visit in the hottest times. There are regional carriers flying to La Paz and Tijuana from Guadalajara; maybe even from PV.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

*La Paz*

thanks for that..the weather in Rosarita does sound like La. or Ca. Is there a lot of ex-pats in La Paz.. Yes the weather here in PV is very hot and very uncomfortable unless there is air conditioning -just like Houston... Not use if LaPaz offers convenience without a car... I will look inot that too read the article on the crim in Rosarita, not sure if that happens a lot or an isolated event.. When in San Miguel it happened now and then but fairly safe there and nice if you do not want ocean..Any comments on LaPaz welcomed..Thanks


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

is that a everyday occurance or is the crime not very often..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

islandlady11 said:


> is that a everyday occurance or is the crime not very often..


The last couple of years every week something seems to happen there. Look at older news articles to get the picture when in Google Mx. "Rosarito noticias". Before not much was happening there.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

yes, I just read the article... every week is not good. In San Miguel it was the young guys selling drugs and getting killed..not a lot but enough.. PV is very very safe but wanted to get closer to La. Now Rosarita does not sound like it might be the place.. The condo I liked was on that rode..Great! Do you live there ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Or this article from a few weeks ago......

Borderland Beat: 4 Dead after shootout in Rosarito, including 11yr Boy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you survey the restaurants and the marina/yacht club locations, you will find expat hang-outs in La Paz. The malecon is also a place to stroll and meet others. There are buses and colectivos in La Paz, hospitals and museums, SRE (if you choose to apply for citizenship there) and anything else you might expect in a state capital.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

thx.I think you might be saying not a big ex-pat community there ??? I guess I will have to keep searching.. So sorry to here about the crime in Rasarita becuase the high rises and condos are so beautifully furnished..I need to be closer to La. but PV here is really so safe and nice. and resoanble.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As La Paz is quite large, the expats are scattered about and most find some facility in Spanish is necessary, unlike tourist traps like Cancun, PV, Cabo, etc. If you need to be close to the border, some folks find Tijuana or Tijuana Beach an acceptable option, but the weather is..........


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

islandlady11 said:


> thx.I think you might be saying not a big ex-pat community there ??? I guess I will have to keep searching.. So sorry to here about the crime in Rasarita becuase the high rises and condos are so beautifully furnished..I need to be closer to La. but PV here is really so safe and nice. and resoanble.


There is a place close to Rosarito that is warmer, quieter, and within 30 miles of the USA,
Valle de Guadalupe, Mexico's prime wine producing area, research it.......


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

you dont like the weather... I lived in La.. I think it has to close to their weather.. I never remember wearing a coat..Just a few days on x-mas but not weeks...where do you like.....if La Paz is not so much expats that is not going to work for me.......


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

ok I see you ar in Chapala....I head there too not many expats like before.. After ocean it would be hard to take a lake--for me anyway.....but heard it is nice


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

the notice says my last visit to the site says yesterday but I was on it today atleast three times


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

islandlady11 said:


> the notice says my last visit to the site says yesterday but I was on it today atleast three times


The same thing happens when I am on the "Smart" TV or the "Smart" cel phone. They are not all that smart but my laptop knows what day and time it is.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

El Centenario is just a few miles around the bay from La Paz and is wall to wall with Canadian and USA expats. If you like the coastal ****** enclave style of living, and are looking for glorious weather, then worth checking it out Islandlady11.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is true, but she says she is, and will remain without a car.


----------

